# Omomantis Zebrata- Nasty mismolt



## The Wolven (Mar 5, 2022)

So I found her facedown in her container, it’s hard to tell what happened exactly since she could have fallen. My guess is her exoskeleton got stuck around her raptorial claws (I had to cut it away and parts of it are still sticking around one of her claws). She also lost a leg in her molt. 




I did give her some water (and some diluted honey water) and she perked up considerably. 



I’m not entirely sure what to do at this point other than hand feeding and keeping her hydrated in hopes that another molt will help straighten out her claws some. However she is L6 and a singular molt would only do so much.


----------



## Mystymantis (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh dear that is a bad molt. Her forearms look to be in bad shape. Can she use them at all? If she can't use her arms to eat then she will have to be hand fed if that is the route you want to go and see if she can molt again and straiten. Though chances are slim but not impossible. It usually is pretty bad when the forearms are messed up in a molt impeding their ability to eat. It's just terrible when mantises have bad molts! Sorry!


----------



## The Wolven (Mar 6, 2022)

I've amputated one of them because it was just getting in the way. She is sort of able to balance on the other. I'm more concerned about her getting her general shape straightened out. She has a curve to her although it's not impeding her eating.


----------



## Mystymantis (Mar 7, 2022)

If she can eat that is a good sign for sure. Hopefully she can straighten when she molts.


----------



## The Wolven (Mar 8, 2022)

I think she will to a degree. She's regained a good amount of mobility since I amputated her raptorial limb even if she kind of looks like a zombie dragging itself when she moves.


----------

